# Pontoon Boat Blind Ideas



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

So my father in law recently gave me a pontoon with motor for free, and what better thing to do with it, then make it into a blind, only problem is I have no idea where to start. I've built blinds before, but not on a pontoon. Help with ideas and pictures if any to make this a duck killing machine!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

2*4 woven wire cedar n cattsils your choice


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> 2*4 woven wire cedar n cattsils your choice


Yep, good idea but first take out all the bench seats and install single, swivel seats where you want'm.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you plan on using it to motor out to hunt? Or just to anchor it and hunt out of it?

If you plan to motor out with it on the bay I would recomend keeping it as low profile as possible. If you get it too high sided it is a pain to control in good windy duck weather.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Remnar said:


> Do you plan on using it to motor out to hunt? Or just to anchor it and hunt out of it?
> 
> If you plan to motor out with it on the bay I would recomend keeping it as low profile as possible. If you get it too high sided it is a pain to control in good windy duck weather.
> 
> My 2 cents worth.




Very true and harder to anchor


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

What I did:

bought an old pontoon with aluminum logs
tore it apart and scraped everything but the logs
fabricated a low superstucture out of aluminum
matched the shooting holes to a 16' Lund boat
covered the superstructure in 1000 denier cordura
covered the entire stucture with green plastic coated page wire fencing
created a cordura covered door for the rear entry port
In the fall, cover the entire structure with cedar
Use a large anchor off the bow with a "Y" yoke of camo rope and a back anchor off the non-shooting side of the blind

There is an aluminum down wedge at the front that catches the boat when you drive in. This allows you to drive the entire thing to your hunting spot, back out the boat to set decoys and/or chase cripples. This eliminates the greatest liability of a pontoon blind - the lack of manuverability and access to decoys or downed birds

This set up is very stable and will allow you to hunt in any depth of water - so long as your decoy string length will allow.

I also retrofitted the trailer that the boat came on to accept the pontoon blind so that the whole thing can be trailered as one unit. The whole rig is the maximum allowable width to go down the road. I had a travel cover made which allows it to be toted, with the cedar on, to where ever it is you want to go. The cover also allows it to be stored outside with out any camo fading and it will store all your decoys and other paraphenalia during the off season.

I had @ $300 into the pontoon logs, $900 into the aluminum superstructure, $400 into retrofitting the trailer with all aluminum and $300 into the cover. Used my son's 16' lund with a 25 hp Johnson. The whole rig could use a little more power as the boat will only push the rig @ 10-12 mph when loaded.


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, it will have a motor on it, currently only pedastals on it so thats a plus. I'll be using it on different lakes, so I dont want all my blind material falling off of it.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/3160532302.html

This one hunts nice!


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

With a trailer? thats agood deal!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Doob,Any pics? Sounds killer! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I have some pictures but will have to scan them and then learn how to post them


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good! id like to see it!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Here goes:
#1 - a picture of the logs attached to the aluminum superstructure. Note the full length carpeted "bumper" inside the blind, the band across the back to which the material for the back door is attached - this lifts up and down.










#2 - This photos depicts the removable dog ramp being put in place. You will also note the carpeted wedge at the front of the blind. This is where the boat is snugged into the blind to make it all one unit.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

#3 - the pontoon has been painted and the cordura is being attached. My son is standing up through one of three shooting holes that were placed so that they were directly over the bench seats of the boat










#4 - A picture of my buddy inside the boat showing the shooting hole and the space inside the blind










#5 - a view of the blind from the water











This shows the blind with two of the three shooting holes open. The holes are covered with a door that is hinged in the middle. The door is covered in cordura and folds in half to prop itself open. The hinge point on the hole cover can be changed from side to side to allow shooting off of either side of the blind.


----------



## tcleven (Jun 21, 2011)

Really like what you did with your pontoons . I hunt around rose island , I'm from Lansing area and have a pontoon that I would like to do something like that, any chance of taking a look at it. Thanks tom


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Seen The Doob,s rig on road once. Looks as good on water as trailer. Nice Job! Been jealous since i seen it.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

what an awesome blind!! great job


----------

